# Schnurkorb



## AllroundAlex (5. April 2017)

Viele Fliegenfischer werden es kennen, dass die Schnur zwischen den  Würfen nicht nur auf der Rolle oder im Wasser ist, sondern am Ufer oder  im Flachwasser einiges an Gräsern, Ästen und sonstigen Bewuchs einsammelt. So lässt es sich einfach nicht schön werfen. 
Spätestens beim  Spotwechsel werden für 10m viele Fliegenfischer ihre Schnur nicht  wieder auf die Rolle aufrollen. Also die Schnur als große Schlaufen in  die Hand und dann kommt wieder der böse Uferbewuchs....

Klar kann  man sich seine Schnurkörbe fertig kaufen, aber das geht wieder ganz  schön ins Geld. Ich bin zwar kein Schwabe, aber 50€ für einen  Plastikkorb mit Gürtel dran ist mir dann doch etwas zuviel des guten...

Ich will euch kurz meine 5€ Version eines Schnurkorbes zeigen.

Bild 1:
Ihr braucht nur einen Kunststoffgürtel (meines ist ein alter von einer defekten Rettungsweste) und einen passenden Plastikkorb. Meiner auf dem Bild ist eigentlich ein Hocker für Kinder und kostet bei Ikea 2,99

Bild 2:
Ich habe einfach mit einem Teppichmesser zwei Schnitte in den Korb gemacht, wo der Gürtel durchgeführt werden soll und das war schon das komplizierteste an dem Schnurkorb.

Und für die Kritiker unter euch; Ich kann damit gut leben, dass mein Schnurkorb weiß ist und kein Fischmotiv bzw das Logo eines großen Herstellers besitzt #h


----------



## michael2016 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Schnurkorb*

Hallo,
eine gute Idee, finde ich.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Schnurkorb*

Das ist klasse!!!!

Und schwäbisch preiswert dazu!

Und selbst für absolute Handwerksdeppen wie mich nachvollzieh- und am Ende bastelbar!!


----------



## Angler9999 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Schnurkorb*

Ich habs noch schwäbischer. Bei Mc sowieso habe ich ein blaues Körbchen für 1 € gekauft. Vermutlich für Wäscheklammern. Das ist auch seitlich offen (vergittert). Damit liege ich im Preis noch drunter. Den passenden SIMMS Sticker suche ich noch.|supergri

http://www.ghs-plastic.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/waescheklammerkorb-1.jpg


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Schnurkorb*

Sowas gefällt mir echt.

Diese einfachen, praktischen Dinge..

geil!!


----------



## florianparske (6. April 2017)

*AW: Schnurkorb*

Hallo Alex,

ja, der IKEA-Schnurkorb ist schon ne günstige Alternative.
Die Anleitung zum Bau gibt es aber schon lange, meines Wissens ursprünglich mal in einem Forum speziell für Meerforellenangler vorgestellt.

Ich habe Anfang 2016 auch so ein Teil gebastelt.

Unterschied zu deinem ist, dass ich die seitlichen Löcher mit Panzertape zugeklebt habe, damit kein Wasser reinläuft.
Außerdem habe ich noch in den Boden Löcher gebohrt, wo ich Kabelbinder als "Schnurtüddelverhinderer" durchgeführt habe. Die Restlöcher habe ich dann mit Heißkleber abgedichtet.

Was man auch noch zusätzlich machen kann, ist an den Seiten der oberen Kante auf jede Seite eine Aussparung sägen, so dass man die Rute darauf ablegen kann.

Als ich das Ding beim FliFi-Stammtisch gezeigt habe, gabs viele postitive Reaktionen, aber auch wenige, die das eher belächelt haben.

Naja, mit reichts, tut seinen Dienst, auch wenn ein "richtiger" Schnurkorb ggf. besser ist. Ich war nämlich auch nicht bereit, für sowas über 50€ auszugeben.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Schnurkorb*

Topp-Tipps!!!


----------



## heu20 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Schnurkorb*

Servus, 

bewährter Klassiker! Siehe hier: http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle...f849649f7707dba5cab524e0f643f52&mobile=mobile

Vor allem die Beschriftung ist legen.... es kommt gleich.... där!

Ich habe gekürzte Silikontüllen in einem verbaut zum Schnur sortieren. Geht super. Gut sind auch dicke Katheter, da diese etwas flexibel sind.
Zudem habe ich mir einen offenen Korb gemacht. Quasi den gesamten vorderen und seitlichen Teil (bis auf eine Rutenablage) weggeschnitten. Geht auch sehr gut wenn es ruhig ist.

TL
Jan


----------



## AllroundAlex (6. April 2017)

*AW: Schnurkorb*

Dass die Idee mit so einem Korb schon existiert hätte ich mir fast gedacht^^ Ich habe aber erst gar nicht groß nach Bauanleitungen gesucht. Der Korb war so ein "...ich hab da ne Idee..." fund beim Einkaufen mit Frauchen 

@ Florianparske: Ich finds enorm witzig, dass du fast den selben Korb wie ich hast ^^

Die Idee mit den Kabelbindern als "Anti-Tüdel" finde ich gar nicht verkehrt. 
So kann man selbst so etwas simples noch optimieren. 

-Vielleicht doch noch nen Aufkleber einer Forelle? |supergri


----------



## florianparske (7. April 2017)

*AW: Schnurkorb*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> -Vielleicht doch noch nen Aufkleber einer Forelle? |supergri



Nee, lieber den "HARTZ IV Fishing Tackle" Aufkleber... :vik:


----------



## Sertana (13. April 2017)

*AW: Schnurkorb*

Finde das wirklich klasse! Danke für den Thread!


----------



## AllroundAlex (13. April 2017)

*AW: Schnurkorb*



Sertana schrieb:


> Finde das wirklich klasse! Danke für den Thread!




Klingt so, als wennich jemanden weiter helfen konnte.^^

Ziel erreicht #h


----------

